# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  I peed in a dream, and then I woke up and found myself peeing in waking life

## Laurelindo

Two nights ago I had a dream where I was using the bathroom and I was peeing, and after a moment I became very aware of it and felt a strange warmth - and to my surprise, I noticed that I actually had started peeing in the bed!
Thankfully not too much, it didn't seem to have made contact with the sheet or anything, although I did of course change underwear and washed the bedclothes the next morning (they seemed dry, but I am not taking any chances, lol).
I don't think that this is anything age-related, since I am 31 years old and I really don't consider that to be particularly "old" at all, so hopefully it was just a one-time thing that was caused by a particularly powerful dream scenario.
I did feel a great urge to pee when I woke up, so hopefully it was that combined with the dream scene itself.

Has this ever happened to you?

----------


## Darkmatters

Hahahah oh yes, it's happened to me!! Shocking and embarrassing, ain't it? I believe it happens the other way around though - I think first you feel the strong need to urinate, which might show up in the dream. For instance I've dreamed of looking everywhere for a place to pee and was unable to find a suitable place so I had the sense of incredible urgency and suddenly couldn't hold back anymore and with a great rush of relief started unloading in some inappropriate place. Then of course I felt the warm wetness on my leg and the spreading puddle under me soaking into my underwear. Gross!! Woke up already knowing that it was happening for real. In my case it went quite a bit farther than what you describe - I mean to the extent that I had to initiate an immediate load of laundry and put fresh sheets on the bed and even then had to lay way over on one side to avoid the wet spot. Yuck!! 

When your sleeping body experiences certain kinds of powerful sensations they will filter into your dream as a sort of warning system - like a "Hey buddy - better wake up quick and here's why!" I suspect it's related to the ancient warning system that will kick in if you're sleeping and you hear a lion or something approaching. There needs to be a fast wakeup system in place for those situations and obviously it would help if you wake already understanding what the danger is. 

My 2¢ worth anyway. Thanks for creating a fun thread!

----------


## slimbew

I remember this happened to me a few years ago, but I didn't exactly pee but almost. fortunately i was able to run to the bathroom

----------


## ThePerson

That used to happen to me so much when I was younger, maybe around 11 or so. I think this may be how I developed one of my dream signs - extremely dirty or unusable toilets. Either the doors would be missing or the gap under the door is so large that it doesn't cover anything, or some other kind of problem that would make me not go to the toilet in the dream.

----------


## slash112

Ahah, this reminds me of a story my friend from school told me once years ago (who sadly passed away about a year ago).

He told me he went to pee while in the dream, and he woke up while doing it and a stream of piss was going into his bin. I have a feeling that either that last bit was a lie or the whole thing was a dream, but we were like 10 years old at the time, I couldn't stop laughing when he told me the story.

----------


## TranceWalker

I once felt quite strong urge to pee during LUCID DREAM... jezus, I didn't know what to do at this point: to stay in dream and risk... you know what, or to wake up and go to toilet, I chose the second variant, BUT when I woke up I found out that my urge to pee was an illusion! daaamn I was so angry  :tongue2:

----------


## JadeGreen

From what I understand this is actually a very common thing for people to have happen, and I don't think it's necessarily restricted to children or the elderly. I used to have this happen to me all the time as a kid; and my mother told me it would happen with her and her sisters. Now that I'm older and tend to be lucid or semi lucid quite a lot it doesn't happen anymore. This also happened frequently to a person in my dorm; back in freshman year of college.

Recently I've started having poop dreams in where I feel the urge to go #2 and cannot find a toilet; often leading me to going in a public place like the side of the road or corner of the room, and being unable to find relief even if I do make it to a toilet. These dreams (thank goodness) do not seem to carry over into waking life at all, as upon awakening I haven't soiled the bed nor do I even feel the need to use the bathroom. I don't know if the phenomenon is at all related, but it's worth a mention regardless.

----------


## Darkmatters

I understand that often the #2 dreams refer to psychological baggage - dirty stuff inside you that you need to get rid of but instead carry around and it weighs you down. It means you need to psychologically 'excrete' some of your baggage because it's building up pressure in your mind. Or it could just be you're feeling some actual physical pressure from inside the colon - because you actually do need to get to the bathroom soon. That seems to be a lot easier to hold than #1 though, so most people don't unload in bed.

----------


## slash112

The other day I needed a pee whilst dreaming, I went to the toilet in-dream and afterwards I still needed a pee.
I automatically became semi-lucid and woke myself up to go to the toilet.

----------


## Sensei

I have had this happen many times in a dream, where I need to pee. I will usually just start peeing to relieve the pressure. Then I enjoy a lucid dream. Every time I have woken, however, I have been dry. I even once woke halfway through peeing and it still felt like I was peeing, so I rushed to the bathroom to discover I was dry. 

Usually after peeing in a dream I am fine until about a minute after waking, where the urge to pee comes back with a vengeance. I think it is one of those things that you must "know thyself". It might be good for you to use dream control, for instance, instead of just peeing. Like... Touch a button that makes you no longer have to pee, like a snoozer for peeing.

----------


## arson519

atleast you didn't crap your pants

----------


## mobwicket

I remember this happened to me when I was still a kid, I dreamt of peeing and I woke up with a wet bed  :smiley:

----------


## Eveningsky

This happened to me a decent amount of times when I was much younger. It happened once maybe a year or two ago, too. It's more common for kids, of course, because they haven't gotten full control of everything yet. But when you get older, I read somewhere that it happening occasionally, even as an adult, isn't unheard of, and isn't a cause for alarm. If it happens more often you might have a condition. :s

More commonly, I have dreams where I'm going to the bathroom, but don't actually go, and I wake up and really have to go.  ::D:

----------


## cwcamp

that is common, it happens to the best of us. mainly when you are in etheric projection, it so closely resembles the real world it's easy to be fooled. I once thought that I had woke up, took a shower and was driving to work and the alarm clock went off and it blew my mind.

----------


## Fantasma

Well, I have dreamt about that too, except that I peed in the dream but not in IRL. 

Another thing that I have done as a kid in my sleep, when I was really sick, was that I felt the urge to cough so I coughed in the bend of the arm(?) and then kept on with the dream. I did this a couple of times and after awhile I felt really thirsty. So thirsty so I eventually woke up, went down to the kitchen to drink some water when my father suddenly entered the room and turned the lights on. He was startled. What I thought I did in my dream was coughing, right? But what I actually did was throwing up. My hair, pyjamas, hands, basically the whole me was covered in dry old vomit and let's not even mention my bed...

----------

